# Eurojet will make intake manifolds!



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i took this right from Eurojet's facebook. I already told them i'm one of the guys who's going to take a manifold. 


We're machining some intake flanges for 2.5 Development this coming week.

If guys are interested we'll machine an extra 10-15 for intake manifolds.

The manis will run $850ish and include: Intake manifold, Fuel Rail, intake boot and filter.
...
If you're interested let us know, we'll machine extras and run the production.

We can also run a package deal and include Eurojet Coolant Caps and other engine bay bits.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

they also said that paired up with Uni's software that the manifold puts down 35-40hp! comparable with the HEP manifold


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

only 40hp with an intake on it....while HEP does over 40 with stock box. just sayin.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it a tune that unitronic is still developing or is it just any of their tunes?
And also how different in size is their mani...in other words could I use my carbonio?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KulturKampf said:


> Is it a tune that unitronic is still developing or is it just any of their tunes?
> And also how different in size is their mani...in other words could I use my carbonio?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


you should be able.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

United motorsport can't tune 2009+...just saying 

But Jeff is amazing at what he does 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm not saying that its better than HEP manifold i was just informing everyone on here what they said. I was going to the get HEP manifold but the shape isn't ideal for boosted applications which is why i did not get it because i'm getting Eurojet's BT kit when it comes out


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

KulturKampf said:


> Is it a tune that unitronic is still developing or is it just any of their tunes?
> And also how different in size is their mani...in other words could I use my carbonio?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible



from what they were saying it just seemed like with the Uni software that's out right now. And i have no idea what the dimensions are for the mani and if we can use our CAI.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

WANT!!!! Anyone who have this setup have any dynos with the Unitronic software? Only thing I'm not liking about these manifolds is how much it seems to change where our motor makes power. Anyone got any info they can share?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

WANT!!!!!! well lets save up then.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> from what they were saying it just seemed like with the Uni software that's out right now. And i have no idea what the dimensions are for the mani and if we can use our CAI.


if they are supplying an intake boot and a filter i think itd be safe to say you cant use the regular intakes on this thing. A)so you have to buy theirs B) probably because of throttle body being straight on (assumption)


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nvsbandit said:


> if they are supplying an intake boot and a filter i think itd be safe to say you cant use the regular intakes on this thing. A)so you have to buy theirs B) probably because of throttle body being straight on (assumption)


They're going to include the boot and filter so you don't to buy anything. And the HEP manifold's throttle body is also straight on so either one you have to modify the CAI's. Again, I'm not trying to push one manifold over the other I just wanted to let everyone on here know what eurojets planning on doing.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

So is eurojet planning on mass production?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

No they said that they don't see themselves making these again after this upcomming run. so if you want one you gotta get it now lol


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well if you talk to them on the phone... You'll know that they will in fact make a part if you want it. (at least that's what I've gathered from my last convo on the phone with them). Their biggest issue is the lack of market, and it's understandable... There's what? 50 of us who actually crack these things open? 

You may have to pay a bit more for an individual piece than if something was mass produced, but you get what you pay for, and you don't have to wait for 10+ people to jump on board.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So this is a big time noob question but....intake boot and filter, can anyone give me a brief little explanation on what this means?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

A cold air intake or something of the like consisting of piping coming off the intake manifold that has a filter on the end as to collect debris before it can get into the engine 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So essentially, brand new CAI? Means I can sell my ABD and recoup some of the cost. This is sounding better and better.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm definitely in for one of these. How do we get on board with EJ about this?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I think either email Ronnie or talk to them on facebook. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be picking one up, so if and when I figure it out, I'll post on here if someone else hasn't already.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i told them through facebook that i want one but i'm sure either way you could tell or call too.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> I think either email Ronnie or talk to them on facebook. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be picking one up, so if and when I figure it out, I'll post on here if someone else hasn't already.





pennsydubbin said:


> i told them through facebook that i want one but i'm sure either way you could tell or call too.


Awesome

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> they also said that paired up with Uni's software that the manifold puts down 35-40hp! comparable with the HEP manifold


thats united motorsports right? 


or does unitronic have software now? just thought I'd clear that up for future searching

*Paging thygreyt*


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That would be Unitronic software from what I gather. Was talking to Ronnie on facebook. I've got Unitronic stage 2 and it sounds to me like it's just an adjustment to the file. The United Motorsports stuff I gather is more specific to the HEP manifold.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Talked to Mike the r&d guy and he said that it should work with any tune but it would work best with stage 2 they have more stuff in the works but its hush hush I think its because they want to release their mani 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> That would be Unitronic software from what I gather. Was talking to Ronnie on facebook. I've got Unitronic stage 2 and it sounds to me like it's just an adjustment to the file. The United Motorsports stuff I gather is more specific to the HEP manifold.




This would be so much win... I have a unitronic dealer like 30 min away.  and i've had their manifold installed for like a year now


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I mean it was a real quick convo but that's what I got out of it

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i started the monday calling eurojet and unitronic.

as soon as i get any kind of confirmed info, i'll post it up.

i have been "bugging" eurojet and unitronic for weeks! telling them all the benefits of producing intake manifolds for us 2.5ers. 
in fact, i sent an email to jackrabt08, to [email protected], to [email protected] and to [email protected] about a month ago about doing this file...
after that mail, i called and talked to lavi several times about making this, and eventually he got exited and showed our ideas to mike z. (or so i was told)

joel and i also talked several times about telling untronic for a mani file... so i guess some of you can appreciate how exited i am about the news. 

i dunno if i pushed so much that some people actually payed atention or what, but either way i'm happy to get the product that i want.

again, i called unitronic, and i am waiting for more info. i have to call em again on thursday if not earlier, so as soon as i get any hard data, i'll share.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> This would be so much win... I have a unitronic dealer like 30 min away.  and i've had their manifold installed for like a year now



How do you like it now with just the manifold and no software? I'm going to get it but just use my C2 tune until they're BT kit comes out then I'll use the tune that comes with that


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Second on the info of how the mani feels. Can you only feel it above 6000 or is there some amount of significant gain in the mid range? The only thing that scares me about this is that I don't want the graph of my power to look like vtec. I like euro for torque, I'd rather not lose that.

And to thygreyt, are you saying that EJ and Unitronic will each have separate manifolds? Cause if so, I would be so torn....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Second on the info of how the mani feels. Can you only feel it above 6000 or is there some amount of significant gain in the mid range? The only thing that scares me about this is that I don't want the graph of my power to look like vtec. I like euro for torque, I'd rather not lose that.
> 
> And to thygreyt, are you saying that EJ and Unitronic will each have separate manifolds? Cause if so, I would be so torn....


yes, they do.

unitronic's manifold is made of racing plastic compound. and is the one that hye have on their 2.5T.
eurojet's is made of aluminum.

the thing is that i have no clue on weather or not uni is going to produce their manifolds. and if they do, i have no clue on the pricing.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Daaaammmnnnn, I want intake manifold so baaadddd!!! Well let's see what happens when Ronnie gets back to me on the email.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, me too.

i have sent several mails to make this happen. lets see how it goes.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> the thing is that i have no clue on weather or not uni is going to produce their manifolds. and if they do, i have no clue on the pricing.


The same day that i posted about the 2009 2.5l software being finished, like 2 weeks ago, i talked to mike z. and he said that they are looking into the manifolds over winter and they are looking to produce them in the spring...i promise you that is exactly what he said. if you guys want me to call him with more questions i will because i want it so bad too hahaha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KulturKampf said:


> The same day that i posted about the 2009 2.5l software being finished, like 2 weeks ago, i talked to mike z. and he said that they are looking into the manifolds over winter and they are looking to produce them in the spring...i promise you that is exactly what he said. if you guys want me to call him with more questions i will because i want it so bad too hahaha


dude, i usually talk to lavi. on ocacions i speak with steve or alex.
i have talked to mike Z, but i was asked to not bother him (mike Z) unless is SUPER MEGA urgent.

and i know they have been debating on weather or not the market is ready for the manifolds... but they just havent decided, or i havent been told so.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

2 years ago when Evolution Tuning gave up making an intake manifold for this engine after they already made a prototype, I was disheartened and had a custom one made for my Rabbit. That car has been made too extreme and hardcore even for me so I bought a 2010 Golf for my daily driver and now I'm interested in tweaking the new MkVI since this will be the first MkVI Golf to be tuned as far as I know? I heard from one of you on Vortex that there was ONE Golf with the Neuspeed P-flo but that person is not on Vortex and I've never seen the car. I find it deeply troubling that there is almost no support for the MkVI. Go on any website and the only compatible intake is the Neuspeed P-flo and for some odd reason no one is selling an exhaust AT ALL. Dont believe me? Go on and check MJM's website. Idk if VW changed something or not or if an exhaust made for the MkV will work but I'm surprised no one else has brought this up.

Anyways, I saw the HEP manifold but it looked enormous and that worries me because my Rabbit stalls sometimes due to insufficient manifold pressure. It only happens if I slow down too fast. Maybe we made it too big? :screwy: Anyways, after I heard that UM doesnt make software for the newer 2.5s with MAP sensors I was immediately turned off. Yeah, I could maybe get a custom tune from Jeff just like I did for the Rabbit but I had to wait almost half a year for that tune. But you guys are telling me that Uni makes a flash compatible with this manifold and the 2.5 with MAP sensors? I'm sold! Where are the preproduction pics of a finished prototype and how do we get one? Money is not an issue for me so lets get cracking boys!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> 2 years ago when Evolution Tuning gave up making an intake manifold for this engine after they already made a prototype, I was disheartened and had a custom one made for my Rabbit. That car has been made too extreme and hardcore even for me so I bought a 2010 Golf for my daily driver and now I'm interested in tweaking the new MkVI since this will be the first MkVI Golf to be tuned as far as I know? I heard from one of you on Vortex that there was ONE Golf with the Neuspeed P-flo but that person is not on Vortex and I've never seen the car. I find it deeply troubling that there is almost no support for the MkVI. Go on any website and the only compatible intake is the Neuspeed P-flo and for some odd reason no one is selling an exhaust AT ALL. Dont believe me? Go on and check MJM's website. Idk if VW changed something or not or if an exhaust made for the MkV will work but I'm surprised no one else has brought this up.
> 
> Anyways, I saw the HEP manifold but it looked enormous and that worries me because my Rabbit stalls sometimes due to insufficient manifold pressure. It only happens if I slow down too fast. Maybe we made it too big? :screwy: Anyways, after I heard that UM doesnt make software for the newer 2.5s with MAP sensors I was immediately turned off. Yeah, I could maybe get a custom tune from Jeff just like I did for the Rabbit but I had to wait almost half a year for that tune. But you guys are telling me that Uni makes a flash compatible with this manifold and the 2.5 with MAP sensors? I'm sold! Where are the preproduction pics of a finished prototype and how do we get one? Money is not an issue for me so lets get cracking boys!


bro, i'll let you know when i find anything. 

but, didnt you say that you wanted to keep the golf "almost stock"... you just cant help it, right? lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

edit: yesterday i spoke with Lavi (unitronic's tech support) and today i spoke with mike S (CEO of unitronic) and mike Z (SW developer)...and last night i got a couple emails from Joel (eurojet's CEO)

ok so, eurojet should start making the manifolds soon. the sw for it will not be done for the release of the manifolds.
unitronic has no timeframe at the moment, but it is on the schedule.

based on MY calculations, i expect the tune to be done along with unitronic's manifold, around january-feb.

to jump on eurojet manifolds, send an email to [email protected]
they should be running for around 850ish, no exact number there.

but you should sign up ASAP.

oh, Mike Z (developer) said that unitronic's stage 2 is almost perfectly tuned for the eurojet headers, they just "de-tuned" it a bit to make it work flawlessly with testpipes and other exhaust mods.

but as soon as they come out with the intake manifold's tune, they will come out with an stage 2+(?) which should be a file specific for eurojet headers.

They do everything on the engine dyno, and that means only so much development per engine at the time. and as soon as the 2.5 gets there (right now is on the line waiting)... as soon as the 2.5 5cyl gets to the engine dyno, magic will happen and unitronic will PROVE once more, why is it that they are the best.

btw, RIGHT now, i believe that unitronic is playing with the EJ400.

any other questions?

ohh, one more thing. on the meanwhile, unitronic recomends to run the manifold with the Stage 2 file to get the best performance out of the intake manis. it wont be as good as specific manifold software, but it should be better than untuned manifolds.


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

I want my whole bay to be Eurojet. Intake, valve cover, headers, caps and catch can.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

i wonder if any other companies are going to make a intake manifold tune. I have APR with lifetime reflashes, so i hope that i would not have to buy another tune to get the full benefits form the manifold


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> i wonder if any other companies are going to make a intake manifold tune. I have APR with lifetime reflashes, so i hope that i would not have to buy another tune to get the full benefits form the manifold


for the 2.5? i doubt it. you gonna have to switch to Unitronic if you are a 2009+ user.




steve89 said:


> I want my whole bay to be Eurojet. Intake, valve cover, headers, caps and catch can.


then contact ronnie!! he can help you out with that.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> for the 2.5? i doubt it. you gonna have to switch to Unitronic if you are a 2009+ user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> im an 08


then choose between unitronic and united motorsports.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, I think I've decided, I'm totally sold, I will find the money for this some how....


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

lessthanalex said:


> Okay, I think I've decided, I'm totally sold, I will find the money for this some how....


I hear crack dealers make good money! lol :laugh:


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> bro, i'll let you know when i find anything.
> 
> but, didnt you say that you wanted to keep the golf "almost stock"... you just cant help it, right? lol


I did say I wanted to leave the Golf alone and I admit there a few things I didnt like about the new MkVI. For example, the steering is too light at low speeds. And the digital speedo and analog speedos are not synchronized. And VW cheaped out on the A/C unit on the new car; it just doesnt cool the way the MkVs do. Other than that, VW did address the major criticism of the MkV; the marshmallow spongy suspension. Its definitely firmed up alot more while riding a bit better. But the Golf has grown on me slowly which is weird because I loved my Rabbit right from the start. But I guess I will have to pioneer the MkVI the same way I pioneered the MkV right? Idk, the Golf is the saner car but I mean I gotta give it at least a little something ya know?

ANYWAYS, Fred I am reversing my plans. Instead of giving Shawn the car tomorrow and getting the intake and header and then picking it up Friday, dropping off the Rabbit and driving the Golf to Fixxfest, I'm doing the opposite. I'm gonna have Shawn prep the Rabbit tomorrow, take the Golf to him Friday and drive the MONSTER Rabbit to Fixxfest on Saturday. I figured, shoot I HAVE to bring that car to Fixx. I have to show whats possible with a 2.5 and rep for our underdog engine. Oops thread hijack, I'll text you later so we can meet up Friday for a photo shoot of the cars :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> I did say I wanted to leave the Golf alone and I admit there a few things I didnt like about the new MkVI. For example, the steering is too light at low speeds. And the digital speedo and analog speedos are not synchronized. And VW cheaped out on the A/C unit on the new car; it just doesnt cool the way the MkVs do. Other than that, VW did address the major criticism of the MkV; the marshmallow spongy suspension. Its definitely firmed up alot more while riding a bit better. But the Golf has grown on me slowly which is weird because I loved my Rabbit right from the start. But I guess I will have to pioneer the MkVI the same way I pioneered the MkV right? Idk, the Golf is the saner car but I mean I gotta give it at least a little something ya know?
> 
> ANYWAYS, Fred I am reversing my plans. Instead of giving Shawn the car tomorrow and getting the intake and header and then picking it up Friday, dropping off the Rabbit and driving the Golf to Fixxfest, I'm doing the opposite. I'm gonna have Shawn prep the Rabbit tomorrow, take the Golf to him Friday and drive the MONSTER Rabbit to Fixxfest on Saturday. I figured, shoot I HAVE to bring that car to Fixx. I have to show whats possible with a 2.5 and rep for our underdog engine. Oops thread hijack, I'll text you later so we can meet up Friday for a photo shoot of the cars :thumbup:


You sir, are my hero.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> I did say I wanted to leave the Golf alone and I admit there a few things I didnt like about the new MkVI. For example, the steering is too light at low speeds. And the digital speedo and analog speedos are not synchronized. And VW cheaped out on the A/C unit on the new car; it just doesnt cool the way the MkVs do. Other than that, VW did address the major criticism of the MkV; the marshmallow spongy suspension. Its definitely firmed up alot more while riding a bit better. But the Golf has grown on me slowly which is weird because I loved my Rabbit right from the start. But I guess I will have to pioneer the MkVI the same way I pioneered the MkV right? Idk, the Golf is the saner car but I mean I gotta give it at least a little something ya know?
> 
> ANYWAYS, Fred I am reversing my plans. Instead of giving Shawn the car tomorrow and getting the intake and header and then picking it up Friday, dropping off the Rabbit and driving the Golf to Fixxfest, I'm doing the opposite. I'm gonna have Shawn prep the Rabbit tomorrow, take the Golf to him Friday and drive the MONSTER Rabbit to Fixxfest on Saturday. I figured, shoot I HAVE to bring that car to Fixx. I have to show whats possible with a 2.5 and rep for our underdog engine. Oops thread hijack, I'll text you later so we can meet up Friday for a photo shoot of the cars :thumbup:



i'll arrive tampa around 9ish pm... then is off to the movies with the fiance.. its the potter's release!
thats at 10. then off to bed.
next day (sat) i plan to wake up around 6 to properly wash/wax/detail the car... thst should be some good 3-4 hours. then, we can do a shoot and roll to fixx.

and to keep the thread going, why dont you buy a manifold from Eurojet and tune it with unitronic??


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> for the 2.5? i doubt it. you gonna have to switch to Unitronic if you are a 2009+ user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sent a email a few hrs ago. :thumbup:


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats what I'm saying I wanna do but I wanna hold off until I actually see what the product looks like. Hopefully they taper the side opposite the TB. Idk, I just wanna see how sophisticated it looks and if it keeps the TB in the stock position so any aftermarket intakes can still be reused. If not, I'll just get Shawn to make me another intake manifold-a smaller one of course, for N/A application. But that will have to wait until he opens his new shop. I hear its supposed to be in Brandon off.....Progress Village Blvd or Falkenburg Rd? Thats like 10mins from my house. I'm so excited! Reason being is idk if he is a licensed Unitronic installer. I know he is for APR, GIAC and Revo Technik. So if the car is gonna sit with no ECU while it is being sent to Unitronic, I'd rather it sits in his new facility minutes from my house rather than at Lutz Performance 45 mins from my house lol

So idk lets see some prototype pics of the Eurojet manifold so we can compare it to the HEP. Its cheaper, thank god. Lets just hope it provides similar gains (which it should), keeps the TB in the stock position and is compatible with the 2.5 with MAP sensors :thumbup:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I am curious as to why the automatic cars are so excited about this manifold when they cant even rev high enough to really take advantage of it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

power is increased during the entire powerband. 
not just the redline.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> Thats what I'm saying I wanna do but I wanna hold off until I actually see what the product looks like. Hopefully they taper the side opposite the TB. Idk, I just wanna see how sophisticated it looks and if it keeps the TB in the stock position so any aftermarket intakes can still be reused. If not, I'll just get Shawn to make me another intake manifold-a smaller one of course, for N/A application. But that will have to wait until he opens his new shop. I hear its supposed to be in Brandon off.....Progress Village Blvd or Falkenburg Rd? Thats like 10mins from my house. I'm so excited! Reason being is idk if he is a licensed Unitronic installer. I know he is for APR, GIAC and Revo Technik. So if the car is gonna sit with no ECU while it is being sent to Unitronic, I'd rather it sits in his new facility minutes from my house rather than at Lutz Performance 45 mins from my house lol
> 
> So idk lets see some prototype pics of the Eurojet manifold so we can compare it to the HEP. Its cheaper, thank god. Lets just hope it provides similar gains (which it should), keeps the TB in the stock position and is compatible with the 2.5 with MAP sensors :thumbup:


I'm pretty sure the throttle body is straight on and they include silicon piping and a cone filter. So your options are to use that or modify your CAI.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah but no CAI will work on the Golf because the lower grill isnt removable, I dont think, like the one on the Rabbit. Which means you're putting the filter where there is no air. Hopefully you're right and the TB position is inconsequencial because I just bought the Neuspeed P-flo for my Golf. Thats why I'm concerned about it.

Secondly, why would you even bring up the fact that the Tiptronic cars are interested in this like we're second class citizens? So basically if the car doesnt have a clutch pedal, its no good? Thats ridiculous. The DSG equipped GTI is faster and gets better MPG than the 6-speed manual version and it will NEVER miss a shift. I realize these cars arent DSG equipped but I like the fact that I can change gears when I want and dont have to worry about what I'm doing with my left foot. Its the best of both worlds, IMO.

You are right, however, that we cannot rev to 7 grand. I have the LEVEL 10 torque convertor on my Rabbit and a retune of the Tiptronic computer but still I can only rev to 6 grand (200rpm higher than normal). Its not a full reprogramming, though. 

In order for us to really take the 2.5 to the next level someone, possibly me or Fred, need to volunteer our cars and approach someone to make a full reflash of the Tiptronic computer and change how & when it shifts. The problem is no one has done this yet to any real extent. Jeff did what he could to my Rabbit but without a full retune results are limited. And no one is going to go through the hassel of writing that file for maybe one or two cars. We need to get as many Tiptronic owners as we can to line up and maybe put down a desposit for that tune in order to get the ball rolling. I mean I know the DSG has a full reflash available but thats because its in higher performance cars like the TT, GTI/GLI, & R32. Thats why we all need to band together and show that there is interest for this product. How else do you think the intake manifolds suddenly sprang up? Every other performance avenue was explored and people wanted these things so bad that some of us made our own intake manifolds. That showed there was a market for a mainstream manifold. Lets do the same for a transmission computer reflash. Who's with me?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> Yeah but no CAI will work on the Golf because the lower grill isnt removable, I dont think, like the one on the Rabbit. Which means you're putting the filter where there is no air. Hopefully you're right and the TB position is inconsequencial because I just bought the Neuspeed P-flo for my Golf. Thats why I'm concerned about it.
> 
> Secondly, why would you even bring up the fact that the Tiptronic cars are interested in this like we're second class citizens? So basically if the car doesnt have a clutch pedal, its no good? Thats ridiculous. The DSG equipped GTI is faster and gets better MPG than the 6-speed manual version and it will NEVER miss a shift. I realize these cars arent DSG equipped but I like the fact that I can change gears when I want and dont have to worry about what I'm doing with my left foot. Its the best of both worlds, IMO.
> 
> ...


you know i am!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> Yeah but no CAI will work on the Golf because the lower grill isnt removable, I dont think, like the one on the Rabbit. Which means you're putting the filter where there is no air. Hopefully you're right and the TB position is inconsequencial because I just bought the Neuspeed P-flo for my Golf. Thats why I'm concerned about it.
> 
> Secondly, why would you even bring up the fact that the Tiptronic cars are interested in this like we're second class citizens? So basically if the car doesnt have a clutch pedal, its no good? Thats ridiculous. The DSG equipped GTI is faster and gets better MPG than the 6-speed manual version and it will NEVER miss a shift. I realize these cars arent DSG equipped but I like the fact that I can change gears when I want and dont have to worry about what I'm doing with my left foot. Its the best of both worlds, IMO.
> 
> ...



Slow down there bossman, I was simply referring to the redline. Sure the new intake manifolds make more power everywhere but by not being able to rev to 7k you are giving up more than 10whp. It mostly a job at companies not attempting to reflash the tiptronic


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Vash350z said:


> Slow down there bossman, I was simply referring to the redline. Sure the new intake manifolds make more power everywhere but by not being able to rev to 7k you are giving up more than 10whp. It mostly a job at companies not attempting to reflash the tiptronic


Very true indeed. Its a shame these cars didnt get the 6speed manual and DSG transmission the GTI/GLI enjoy. We'd have alot more potential. So lets do what we can with what we have. I'm very interested in getting this product for my Golf, even if it is Tiptronic. I wish someone would post prototype photos just so we had an idea of what it will look like. I'm sure alot more people would line up for this. Listening Eurojet? And why has no one been finagling (Jersey Shore term :laugh a deal with EJ to be their test mule? Come on guys! I know one of you has to be secretly talking to EJ to try and be the first one with this part. Who's got it or gonna get it so we can get some hard data?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

I just read on EJ's Facebook that they should've begun machining everything on Tuesday. I think this is a one-time deal and not a mainstream product going into production so if you want one, you've gotta get it now. Otherwise you will have to get one made or go with the HEP manifold.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yes these are only going to be a one run deal it was mentioned before in the thread. As far as prototype, i'm pretty sure Eurojet is going to use the same design as the last run they made which can be seen here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Jetta-2.5-Intake-Manifold.....-need-6-people ( this one was obviously customly anodized but you can see the design) and here http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77299


----------



## Rabster (May 10, 2010)

i deff want one for the whip :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Can someone post on here when info comes out about ordering these? Deposit amount and when? Sign up date.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

i would love to have 1 but it I have to wait till tax time for me...:banghead: if they hold out like 3 months i will take 1 for sure


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

To eurojet: 

What is the runner length and cross sectional area on these? Any taper to the runner? How is the velocity stack integrated / handled? Plenum volume? 

Just a curious engine builder wondering if this is a suitable piece or if I will need to DIY. :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

enginenerd said:


> To eurojet:
> 
> What is the runner length and cross sectional area on these? Any taper to the runner? How is the velocity stack integrated / handled? Plenum volume?
> 
> Just a curious engine builder wondering if this is a suitable piece or if I will need to DIY. :thumbup:


Why not just ask for the full drawing package? lol


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sure they'll send it to you in a .PDF!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok so I've emailed ronnie about this manifold twice now and nothing. Has anyone had any luck getting a hold of them?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea I did the same thing but at the end of my second email I put please respond even if it's a "were working on it" or "no not anymore". What I got out of him was "there are no updates, once there is we will post"...so idk what that means


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice, well thanks for the heads up


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, I emailed him too with no response...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they've been REAL busy...


btw, have you guys seen the new site?? it looks a lot better! and it has been improving by bits since it came up... now they are showing more products in a more orderly fashion, it still needs a lot of work, but thats only one of the many things that they are trying to do.

last time i spoke to joel, he told me that things were gonna get busy cause he wants to do some changes (for good) for the company... he didnt want to say more... :S

all in all, i think that they HAVE to be SUPER busy to not answer emails... cause they usually do answer fast.


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> Why not just ask for the full drawing package? lol


So one can't ask and see if they are in the ballpark before forking over a grand for a product with no information besides some pretty pictures? There is virtually no technical information provided... 

If you know the valve lift profile and the valve sizes / seat angles- you probably can figure out more about what manifold is needed then what 90% of people slapping them together "know".


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, i'm gonna ask you a sincere question, and please, i am not trying to offend, i'm just wondering out loud:


why dont you dismantle a 2.5, take measurements, r&D and make a mani?
seriously???
i mean, i'd love to make one myself in solidworks, then i'd "print it"... 
but i have no clues on whats a "good" design... i know nothing of the "technicalities" of making manifolds or any other part for that matter.

right now i'm in school to become a mech engineer with a master on internal combustion engines... lol... but i'm only on my 2nd year (ending)...

when i learn more, i want to make my own stuff.

edit:

in some cases eurojet doesnt mind sharing the design...


----------

